# mon cd rom ne fonctionne plus



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2002)

Voila donc mon problème: J'ai un Macintosh performa 5320 avec un OS F1-7.5.1. Dernierement j'ai du réinstaller l'OS et depuis je ne peut plus lire de cd rom, lorsque je met un cd il n'y a rien qui ce passe, même si je reboot en appuyant sur c, ma question est simple je pense avoir désinstaller les fichier qui von bien j'aimerais donc savoir comment faire pour réinstaller mon cd rom. D'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

Tu fais une installation personnalisée et tu coches la case Multimédia je crois. Ça permet d'installer les extensions CD.


----------



## Bernard53 (6 Décembre 2002)

Pour redémarrer sur ces machines l'appui sur la touche C ne doit pas fonctionner pour cause de routine non installée en ROM. Il faut maintenir appuyé simultanément sur les touches suivantes : Commande - Option - Majuscule temporaire - Effacement arrière.

Salutations.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Le raccourci que tu mets permet de trouver un autre périphérique pour booter que celui par defaut. Mais ce n'est pas forcément le lecteur de CD, ce peut-être une autre partition du disque dur avec un autre système. La touche C est bien sur implémenté dans les Performa 5xxx. Elle l'était déjà dans mon LCII ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Non il est possible que ton lecteur de CD est HS. C'est arrivé dans mon Motorola Starmax (équivalent PowerMac 4400) et il a suffit de le changer. A la rigueur tu peux même le changer pour un graveur IDE interne. Il faut juste choisir un modèle reconnu par l'OS ou au moins pour l'extension Toast Reader. Tu en trouveras sur le site de MacWay. Il y a aussi la possibilité d'un lecteur ou graveur SCSI externe.


----------

